#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Trichy  2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

## nitiarora

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of NIT Trichy , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for *NIT Trichy 2012 admission*.

Let me first give you a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 1964

*Campus in acres* : 800 Acres

*Mode of admission*: AIEEE 

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 15 colleges in India.

*NIT Trichy Cutoff*   : All India Rank : 17930 | Home State  Rank : 19635

*NIT Trichy Fees Structure* :

*Tuition Fee and Other Miscellaneous Fees for U.G. Courses* 

*Items of  Fees*
*II Sem.*
*IV Sem.*
*VI Sem.*
*VIII Sem*
*X Sem*

Tuition fee
17500
17500
17500
6000
6000

Computer Fee
1000
1000
1000
1000
1000

Internet Fee
300
300
300
300
300

Library fee
1000
1000
1000
1000
1000

Examination Fee
350
350
350
350
350

Registration - Enrolment Fee
200
200
200
200
200

Association and Cultural Fee
1000
1000
1000
1000
1000

Students Aid Fee
200
200
200
200
200

Sports Center
100
100
100
100
100

Medical and Insurance fee
200
200
200
200
200

*Total
*
*21850*
*21850*
*21850*
*10350*
*10350*




*Hostel FEE:* Students are directed to remit hostel fees of *Rs. 13,800/- (Rupees Thirteen Thousand Eight Hundred only)* (excluding the applicable Bank commission / exchange charges, if any) through SBI i-collect/Hostel Fee challan of SBI, NIT Trichy branch or through Demand Draft drawn in favour of The Chief Warden NIT Hostels, Tiruchirappalli (payable at Trichy) .

*NIT Trichy BTECH Courses offered:*

Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringEEEECEInstrumentation and Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringProduction Engineering

*NIT Trichy Placements  Stats*

*Placement Percentage of Registered Students  Under Graduate* 

*Branch*
*2005-06*
*2006-07*
*2007-08*
*2008-09*
*2009-10*

*Civil*
100
100
96.2
95.6
98.0

*C.S.E*
100
100
100
92.8
92.6

*E.E.E*
100
98.2
96.9
93.2
100.0

*E.C.E*
100
100.0
100
91.9
92.5

*Mechanical*
100
100
100
95.5
94.6

*M.M.E*
94.6
100
96.7
91.7
93.3

*Production*
97.7
100
98.3
91.4
94.7

*I.C.E*
97.9
100
94.9
91.2
95.0

*Chemical*
95.9
97.3
100
86.8
83.3

*Arch.*
100
100.0
100
37.0
100.0

*Overall-UG*
98.9
98.9
98.3
89.7
94.3




*NIT Trichy*  *Campus Facilities*: NIT-T is in Tiruchirapalli (also know as Trichy or Tiruchy). It is located about 22 km from Tiruchurapalli Jn / Central Bustand on the Trichy-Thanjavur Highway.The simplest and most economical way to reach NIT-T is by bus. 
Any city Bus at the Tiruchirapalli Jn will take you to the central bus stand. Board Thanjavur bound mofussiful or route bus. The journey time from Trichy will be around 40 minutes. 

*NIT Trichy Hostel Facilities* : There are seventeen boys' and three girls' hostels. Together they accommodate 3800 undergraduate and postgraduate students. Four more hostels are under construction. Once completed they will be able to accommodate 4660 students.
 Committees consisting of elected student representatives and Wardens manage them.

*Address*
*National Institute of Technology*
Tanjore Main Road,
 National Highway 67,
 Tiruchirappalli - 620015,
 Tamil Nadu,
 India.

Now  its time for your queries!!!!





  Similar Threads: NIT Jalandhar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Srinagar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT Agartala 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches -  Discussion NIT Arunachal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

----------


## gmr.mamathareddy123

i got gate score 536 can i  get in any NIT ......ECE branch.....rank is 3336

----------


## nitiarora

> i got gate score 536 can i  get in any NIT ......ECE branch.....rank is 3336


hey this is a thread for btech admissions, However let me get in touch with the M Tech Seniors and will get back to you ASAP

----------


## nitiarora

are you a general candidate

----------


## akki4497

hello............

CSE
My Gate score:    538
All India Rank    :3084
CSE
What are my chances in NIT's
if im at wrong place plz link me to the right forum(if any)

----------


## gmr.mamathareddy123

> i got gate score 536 can i  get in any NIT ......ECE branch.....rank is 3336



completed my B.Tech

----------


## nitiarora

> i got gate score 536 can i  get in any NIT ......ECE branch.....rank is 3336


Yes, last time the Highest Score for ECE was 776, so you have a fair chance

----------


## inthumathi

hello 
my gate score is 549
my rank is 1880
department is EEE
i belong to obc quota
what are my chances of getting admission for mtech in nit?

----------


## nitiarora

> hello 
> my gate score is 549
> my rank is 1880
> department is EEE
> i belong to obc quota
> what are my chances of getting admission for mtech in nit?


hey hi
you can easily get admission as far as NIT Trichy is considered 
however have you enquired about other NIT's

----------


## shankdude

> Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's
> 
>  I am a Senior of NIT Trichy , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for *NIT Trichy 2012 admission*.
> 
> Let me first give you a brief summary of the college.
> 
> *Established year* : 1964
> 
> *Campus in acres* : 800 Acres
> ...





Hi
I am from up
And belong to obc category
What ranks (both general and obc) are required to get cse in nit trichy?
And if I get about 8000 air what would be my category rank

Pls reply soon.
Please reply

----------


## shankdude

Some one please reply to my above  post soon its really very urgent.
Thank you.

----------


## nitiarora

> Hi
> I am from up
> And belong to obc category
> What ranks (both general and obc) are required to get cse in nit trichy?
> And if I get about 8000 air what would be my category rank
> 
> Pls reply soon.
> Please reply



hi,
    this is quite difficult for u to take admission in cs in NIT Trichy coz cut off is around 5000.........................  so try in another NIT for cs.............. :): 
    are u interested to go in MNIT Allhabad???

----------


## shankdude

> hi,    this is quite difficult for u to take admission in cs in NIT Trichy coz cut off is around 5000.........................  so try in another NIT for cs..............    are u interested to go in MNIT Allhabad???


Dude thats not exactly what I askedI want to know the cutoff rank for cs in nit trichy for general and obc category respectively.And if SUPPOSE I get an 8000 air in general what would be my expected category (obc)Rank?Pls reply sunThnx  :):

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

HI .Iam general and my state is gujarat.My AIEEE 2012 score will be about 230Will I get CS or Mechanical in NIT Trichy?

----------


## nitiarora

> HI .Iam general and my state is gujarat.My AIEEE 2012 score will be about 230Will I get CS or Mechanical in NIT Trichy?


hi,
    according to cutoffs your  rank will be around 3000 so u can easily  get mechanical branch but for cs there are 60% chances that u'll get NIT trichy........... :): ..............
   are u intrested in another NIT???

----------


## monkey_123

I am getting around 270 +-5 marks in aieee 2012.
I am from Delhi.
Do I have any chances of getting CS or ECE at NIT Trichy?
If not, please suggest any other NIT where I can get CS or ECE.

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

OHK
I will get Mechanical. Thats ohk.

Yes Iam even interested in NIT Surathkal.
Can I get CS and Mechanical there?

----------


## livnoor

hey, my score of aieee is 181. can i get admission in eee, ece or mechanical. plz help.

----------


## shankdude

> hi,
>     according to cutoffs your  rank will be around 3000 so u can easily  get mechanical branch but for cs there are 60% chances that u'll get NIT trichy.........................
>    are u intrested in another NIT???





hey please reply to my post too i need help fr it  :(:

----------


## osank

> Dude thats not exactly what I askedI want to know the cutoff rank for cs in nit trichy for general and obc category respectively.And if SUPPOSE I get an 8000 air in general what would be my expected category (obc)Rank?Pls reply sunThnx


cut off for general approx 3000 and for obc approx 9000

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




> hey, my score of aieee is 181. can i get admission in eee, ece or mechanical. plz help.


GREAT chances in the lower ranked NITs

----------


## osank

> HI .Iam general and my state is gujarat.My AIEEE 2012 score will be about 230Will I get CS or Mechanical in NIT Trichy?


At this score your expected AIR-5000
at this air chances are only 40% for CS or Mechanical in both NIT Trichy and NIT Surathkal.....

----------


## adddy.g

i am expecting a rank of 2000-2500 in aieee ... where would i get admission ?
and which is the best nit as per pay packages ?

----------


## chryjoy1

hi i am from chennai with tamilnadu as my home state . AIEEE 2012 I will be getting a score of 196. what are my chances to get mechanical engg in gen category. what do you suggest for me.

----------


## osank

> i am expecting a rank of 2000-2500 in aieee ... where would i get admission ?
> and which is the best nit as per pay packages ?


you may get IIIT-H cse...if you get cse there,grab that oppurtunity as average package this year is 10 lakh there which is almost the same as compared to the top IITs.....BUT YOU HAVE TO SEPARATELY APPLY as IIIT-H doesn't participate in ccb counselling...
I think you can get almost all the branches in the top NITs like NIT TRICHY,NIT WARANGAL,NIT SURATHKAL which are equal as per pay packages....
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




> hi i am from chennai with tamilnadu as my home state . AIEEE 2012 I will be getting a score of 196. what are my chances to get mechanical engg in gen category. what do you suggest for me.


i think you can get mech(75% chances) at NIT TRICHY whaich will be best for you..

----------


## jayesh_wasnik

Hi i m in SC category,frm maharashtra,scoring 150/360,can i get comp science in nit trichi.....if not which branch can i get....

----------


## parul.dit

> Hi i m in SC category,frm maharashtra,scoring 150/360,can i get comp science in nit trichi.....if not which branch can i get....


you can easily  get CS by the second round

----------


## Harish.DAV

Can someone tell me which NITs are known best for which branches?  please...

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

If I have a good score, which NIT should I opt for? Can you please give me the order for preference? My fav. branches are : 1. Computer Science  2. ECE  3. EEE   4. Mech. and, 5. I & C

----------


## Harish.DAV

Harish from Chennai here. I'm appearing for AIEEE in a week's time. Can someone give me some handy tips on  how should I approach it? I suffered much in the IIT JEE for having been too  defensive. Also, let me know what should be my order of preference if I get a good rank and which NIT is good for which branch, etc.,

----------


## amarnath dixit

HI,i am gettin aieee score is 220..............for this what branches can i get in nit trichy.......

----------


## nitiarora

> HI,i am gettin aieee score is 220..............for this what branches can i get in nit trichy.......


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] you can get Metallurgy and Production Engineering in the first round itself

----------


## devarpan

i am getting a score of 185 in eee 2012
can i get anything in trichy till 7th round.................
state UP
category GENERAL

can i get in mnit allahabad???
anytning upto 7th councelling???
plzzz reply its very urgent.............
thank you

----------


## nitiarora

> i am getting a score of 185 in eee 2012
> can i get anything in trichy till 7th round.................
> state UP
> category GENERAL
> 
> can i get in mnit allahabad???
> anytning upto 7th councelling???
> plzzz reply its very urgent.............
> thank you


[MENTION=97877]devarpan[/MENTION] you can surely get some branches  like bio tech on the 5th round itself

Same is the case with MNIT Allahabad though you will have many choices there by then

----------


## amarnath dixit

wat abt core branches

----------


## Onk24

i am from general category, i m gettin 206 in aieee, can i get metallutgy or production in nit trichy?

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

any chance of  chemical, civil or instrumentation and control engg by last rounds?

----------


## Yajur.Nagi

I am Expecting around 255-260 marks in aieee 2012. Which Streams can i Get in trichy ?

----------


## parthChopra

hey! I'm glad I finally found someone ready to provide first hand info about NIT Trichy  :D: 
I just gave my AIEEE a few days ago. Honestly, I don't really think I can make it to EEE or ECE there seeing the cutoff ranks. 
As I'm interested mainly in doing an electronics related degree, I saw the curriculum n all for Instrumentation and Control Engg, which seemed way WAY more appealing to me!

Would you please provide more info on what sort of course ICE is like versus ECE/EEE? How good is it at NIT Trichy?
< kindly get info from some current student in ICE please>
 I have some reservations about it because the ranks required for it are noticeably lower than than the "top branches" of ECE,CSE,EEE but seem quite achievable for me ...

----------


## nitiarora

> i am from general category, i m gettin 206 in aieee, can i get metallutgy or production in nit trichy?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------
> 
> any chance of  chemical, civil or instrumentation and control engg by last rounds?


[MENTION=93932]Onk24[/MENTION] you can get Metallurgy in the first round and production by the second round

you can get Chemical, Civil and Instrumentation by the 3rd round

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit trichy? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
any other branch can also be considered.

----------


## nitiarora

> I am Expecting around 255-260 marks in aieee 2012. Which Streams can i Get in trichy ?


[MENTION=99336]Yajur.Nagi[/MENTION] you can get all the branches in the first round itself

----------


## devarpan

> @devarpan  you can surely get some branches  like bio tech on the 5th round itself
> 
> Same is the case with MNIT Allahabad though you will have many choices there by then


wat courses in trichy can i get in the 5th round??

----------


## zoso123

i am expexcting 220 marks in AIEEE 2012 and rank 3k-4k...can i get mech engg @ NIT trichy?

----------


## nitiarora

> i am expexcting 220 marks in AIEEE 2012 and rank 3k-4k...can i get mech engg @ NIT trichy?


@zoso wat is ur category?

----------


## parthChopra

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION]
Can I expect to receive the information I require.?
<See my message above.>

----------


## zoso123

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION]: general category (all india)

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit trichy? mech. or ee . my hs is up.

any other branch can also be considered.

----------


## nitiarora

> hey! I'm glad I finally found someone ready to provide first hand info about NIT Trichy 
> I just gave my AIEEE a few days ago. Honestly, I don't really think I can make it to EEE or ECE there seeing the cutoff ranks. 
> As I'm interested mainly in doing an electronics related degree, I saw the curriculum n all for Instrumentation and Control Engg, which seemed way WAY more appealing to me!
> 
> Would you please provide more info on what sort of course ICE is like versus ECE/EEE? How good is it at NIT Trichy?
> < kindly get info from some current student in ICE please>
>  I have some reservations about it because the ranks required for it are noticeably lower than than the "top branches" of ECE,CSE,EEE but seem quite achievable for me ...


[MENTION=6254]parth[/MENTION] Chopra ICE is a very good branch although the cutoffs of ECE, CSE & EEE are higher because they are the core branches 

Companies prefer the students from these branches when they come in

What is your expected score btw?

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




> i am expexcting 220 marks in AIEEE 2012 and rank 3k-4k...can i get mech engg @ NIT trichy?


[MENTION=82979]zoso123[/MENTION] you can get Mechanical Engineering by the 5 th round as per last years cutoff

----------


## parthChopra

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION]
thanks! I don't care that much about placements since I intend to go for higher studies to the US/UK.
I have no idea about my score because I gave the computer-based AIEEE. I expect my rank to be somewhere between 6k-14k though.

What are the stats for foreign MS admissions for Trichy graduates? Now that is an important factor for me!  :): 

And would I be allowed to take a couple of ECE/EEE electives in addition to the regular ICE course on special request if i get a decent CGPA?

----------


## abhi_badbrain

Hi... I am expecting 220 marks in AIEEE exam... Please will I get  mechanical/Civil in trichy ? What is placement scope of these trades in trichy ?

If not, which other NIT will I get ?

----------


## shibkh

Hi,
     I am expecting 230 in AIEEE-12 .
I am from TN and belong to SC. Can i get CSE in NITT??

----------


## M.Machine

I've scored 104 in AIEEE. I belong to ST category and would like to opt Metallurgy. Do I have any chances of getting any NITs.

----------


## osank

> I've scored 104 in AIEEE. I belong to ST category and would like to opt Metallurgy. Do I have any chances of getting any NITs.


you can get metallurgy in all the NITs

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




> Hi,
>      I am expecting 230 in AIEEE-12 .
> I am from TN and belong to SC. Can i get CSE in NITT??


you will get CSE at NITT in the first round itself :(party):

----------


## osank

> Hi... I am expecting 220 marks in AIEEE exam... Please will I get  mechanical/Civil in trichy ? What is placement scope of these trades in trichy ?
> 
> If not, which other NIT will I get ?


60% chances are for civil at NIT-T but no chances for mech...
you can get civil at VNIT nagpur,manit bhopal,svnit surat,nit calicut,nit kurukshetra,nit durgapur,nit hamirpur,nit jalandhar
you can get mech at nit hamirpur,nit durgapur,nit jalandhar
chances  of mech at top nits is less
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## SoB...

I'm getting score of 161 marks.Can I get metallurgy or chemical in nit trichy within 4 or 5 rounds of counselling??

----------


## osank

> I'm getting score of 161 marks.Can I get metallurgy or chemical in nit trichy within 4 or 5 rounds of counselling??


AT score of 161 your expected AIR-24000 to 29000....
so no chances for any branch at NIT-T

----------


## SoB...

Can resonance rank predictor be trusted? According to resonance aieee 2012 rank predictor,my expected air is in between 14,001 and 16,001.So...still no chances?? :(sweat):

----------


## osank

> Can resonance rank predictor be trusted? According to resonance aieee 2012 rank predictor,my expected air is in between 14,001 and 16,001.So...still no chances??


last year rank predicted by resonance at a score of 165 was 12000-14000 but the actual rank at this score was 23000.....so i think we should wait for the results this year too,only then i can tell you about your chances for your desired NIT
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## grgrsanjay

I am expecting around 200 in AIEEE 2012.

My Home state is TN and I am GEN category

What Groups in NIT-T can i except in 1st and  2nd Rounds of counseling

----------


## osank

> I am expecting around 200 in AIEEE 2012.
> 
> My Home state is TN and I am GEN category
> 
> What Groups in NIT-T can i except in 1st and  2nd Rounds of counseling


CONSIDERING the last year cutoffs you can get any branch except ECE by the third round...

----------


## grgrsanjay

What Would be State Rank and National Rank ?

Is waiting till Later Rounds a Risk?

----------


## osank

> What Would be State Rank and National Rank ?
> 
> Is waiting till Later Rounds a Risk?


at 200 expected AIR-11000...don't know about state rank
always keep a back-up ready if you want to wait till the last round

----------


## pavithran

i m from tn , expecting 200 can i get a seat in nit tricy?

----------


## nitiarora

> i m from tn , expecting 200 can i get a seat in nit tricy?


*[MENTION=101983]pavithran[/MENTION]* at this score you can get any branch except cse, eee, ece

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Iam scoring about 240 in AIEEE 2012.
Iam general and from GUJARAT.

CAN I GET CSE, ECE, EEE and Mechanical in NIT Trichy?
And if yes, then by which rounds can I get these branches?

----------


## nitiarora

> Iam scoring about 240 in AIEEE 2012.
> Iam general and from GUJARAT.
> 
> CAN I GET CSE, ECE, EEE and Mechanical in NIT Trichy?
> And if yes, then by which rounds can I get these branches?


[MENTION=91712]matham.kamalkaran[/MENTION] you can get all the three branches by the 2nd round

----------


## pooja12

MY gate score is 411 CSE General ...is there any chance of admission???

----------


## nitiarora

> MY gate score is 411 CSE General ...is there any chance of admission???


[MENTION=103747]pooja12[/MENTION] this is a thread for BTech Admissions.... :):

----------


## Shubham hans raj

hi i am shubham . I am expecting a score around 260 , what are my chances of getting admission in nit trichy.Also can u pls tell me what is better in nit trichy cse or mechanical egineering.thnx in advance.

----------


## 2coolbob

What is Instrumental & Control Engg..? Is it the same known as Electrical & Instumental Engg.??

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

Can a student of Instrumental & Control Engg switch to ECE/EEE after the 1st year?? I heared that it is quite hard to do so.. but i want to know that is it possible?? Like, do any 1 student get this oppurtunity in an year??

----------


## grgrsanjay

Earlier i said that i am getting 200 and my home state in TN

What groups can i get in 1st round in NIT-T

Will i get Civil and chemical by first round??

Shall i take it or wait untill second round??

----------


## nitiarora

> hi i am shubham . I am expecting a score around 260 , what are my chances of getting admission in nit trichy.Also can u pls tell me what is better in nit trichy cse or mechanical egineering.thnx in advance.


[MENTION=106068]Shubham hans raj[/MENTION] you can get Mechanical in first round itself & you will be able to CSE by the second round as per last years cutoff

both the branches are good you can go for anyone according to your own interest

All the Best...... :):

----------


## Shubham hans raj

can u plz tell me about the current placement status and the future placement scenario in cse and mechanical engineering.
I haven't taken cs as a subect in 11 and 12 so will i be able to cope if i take cse. thnx in advance

----------


## Shubham hans raj

hi can u tell me if i accept a seat after first allotment and i get a better seat in the subsequent allotments will i be able to shift to the upper branch or the seat chosen in first allotment would be final.plz help me i am confused as i am having d same problem in iit counselling.

----------


## osank

> hi can u tell me if i accept a seat after first allotment and i get a better seat in the subsequent allotments will i be able to shift to the upper branch or the seat chosen in first allotment would be final.plz help me i am confused as i am having d same problem in iit counselling.


see the aieee 2012 admission process
http://ccb.nic.in/ccb2012/Admission.pdf

----------


## grgrsanjay

Please reply to my post ASAP

----------


## osank

[QUOTE=grgrsanjay;20271]Earlier i said that i am getting 200 and my home state in TN

What groups can i get in 1st round in NIT-T

Will i get Civil and chemical by first round??/QUOTE
WHAT is your branch preference????
considering the last year cutoffs you can get any branch at NIT-T

----------


## grgrsanjay

I can get any branch in NIT-T??

Are you sure?? Well this years paper was easier than last year's right??

My Branch Preference is EEE....at which round can i expect it?

----------


## shibkh

Great grgsanjay

----------


## osank

> I can get any branch in NIT-T??
> 
> Are you sure?? Well this years paper was easier than last year's right??
> 
> My Branch Preference is EEE....at which round can i expect it?


cutoff for EEE (after 2nd round)-13256.....at 200 marks your expected AIR-10500-13000

----------


## shibkh

Acha osank bhai  CSE at 140 possible in NITT ?
Home state SC quota.

----------


## osank

> Acha osank bhai  CSE at 140 possible in NITT ?
> Home state SC quota.


you need air<100000 for cse at nit-t in the first round .....at 140 your expected AIR<55000.....so you will get easily :(party):

----------


## shibkh

You said sometime back that at 140 DTU EEE is possible at later stages. 
So which is better CSE(NITT) or EEE(DTU).
Preference is CSE > EEE .

----------


## yatindra15porwal

sir i m getting 225-230 (out of 390) marks in AIEEE B.ARCH. 2012....will i get NIT-TRICHY ??&...what will be  my expected rank?? i belong to general catagory.

----------


## nitiarora

> sir i m getting 225-230 (out of 390) marks in AIEEE B.ARCH. 2012....will i get NIT-TRICHY ??&...what will be  my expected rank?? i belong to general catagory.


[MENTION=107016]yatindra15porwal[/MENTION] This is thread for Btech Admissions 2012 Admissions

----------


## osank

> You said sometime back that at 140 DTU EEE is possible at later stages. 
> So which is better CSE(NITT) or EEE(DTU).
> Preference is CSE > EEE .


go with CSE(NIT-T)

----------


## sanju1

is internet connection available at the trichy hostels?

----------


## nikita.nitsr

> is internet connection available at the trichy hostels?


[MENTION=108001]sanju1[/MENTION] they are considering to give it..

----------


## sanju1

oh okay,thanx.  and what about the power cuts? i've heard students got to bear around 8-10 hours of power cuts everyday? is it all year round or just few months?

----------


## 2coolbob

Can u please give me the placement status of Instrumental & Control Engg. i.e. average and maximum package in year 2010 and 2011..?

----------


## nitiarora

> Can u please give me the placement status of Instrumental & Control Engg. i.e. average and maximum package in year 2010 and 2011..?


@2 coolbob if u have any query regarding th placements you can  check the placements stats from this

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...hes-Discussion

Link

----------


## 2coolbob

Link u provided gives info about percentage of students get placed. But do not discusses what i need to know i.e. Avg n Max Package. Pls give info abot the packages.

----------


## nitiarora

> Link u provided gives info about percentage of students get placed. But do not discusses what i need to know i.e. Avg n Max Package. Pls give info abot the packages.


The Average Package is round about 5 Lakhs

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

I'm getin 180 marks(obc ctgry) in eee 2012..do i hv chnc of getin ny decnt brnc at nitt

----------


## nitiarora

> I'm getin 180 marks(obc ctgry) in eee 2012..do i hv chnc of getin ny decnt brnc at nitt


[MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] you can get any branch except cs or ec by the 4th round as per last years cutoff

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

Thnx...bt cn u suggest me wat shld i prfr..It at iiit allahabad,it at jadavpur,cs at nit calicut or mech. at nit trichy...i'm bit confusd

----------


## sujoyf

Dear mam, I'm from Goa and would like to join NIT-Trichy, for Mechanical Engineering branch. My Aieee 2012 score is 168 , Are there any chances ? If not, which other branch (at NIT -Trichy ) can i get ? I belong to general category.

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> [MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] you can get any branch except cs or ec by the 4th round as per last years cutoff


 Thnx...bt cn u suggest me wat shld i prfr..It at iiit allahabad,it at jadavpur,it at nit suratkal,cs at nit calicut or mech. at nit trichy...i'm bit confusd

----------


## akhil srivatsava

Hey I Have Written An Online AIEEE Exam And I may Get Around 160-180 Can I Have Chance In Getting A Seat In NIT SURATKAL 
And What Is The Rank To Get Seat In CSE Branch  :(doh):

----------


## tayganesh

do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## osank

> Hey I Have Written An Online AIEEE Exam And I may Get Around 160-180 Can I Have Chance In Getting A Seat In NIT SURATKAL 
> And What Is The Rank To Get Seat In CSE Branch


what is your category????

----------


## M.Machine

Hello,I'm getting 96 in AIEEE. I belong to ST category. Do I have any chance to get into the NITs :(: ?

----------


## nitiarora

> Dear mam, I'm from Goa and would like to join NIT-Trichy, for Mechanical Engineering branch. My Aieee 2012 score is 168 , Are there any chances ? If not, which other branch (at NIT -Trichy ) can i get ? I belong to general category.


[MENTION=111047]sujoyf[/MENTION] It seems quite difficult in your case, as per last years cutoff


---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




> Hello,I'm getting 96 in AIEEE. I belong to ST category. Do I have any chance to get into the NITs?


[MENTION=94081]M.Machine[/MENTION] you can get some NITs like NIT Arunachal Pradesh etc so wait for the counseling

all the best.... :): 

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




> hi iam from sc category expecting 134 in aieee 2012 do i have a chance to get eee or ece in nitw,nitt,nitk and which nit is best for eee and ece pls reply


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] you have a fair chance

----------


## tayganesh

do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## swati.mnit

> thanks for last reply 
> what will be my rank in aieee after scoring 134   and which nit is best for eee or ece


Your rank at this score would be close to 50000
you can get almost any branch in any NIT by the 2nd as per last years cutoff

So chill

----------


## sanju1

can someone inform me about the power-cuts out there in trichy ? i'm really scared to live power-less..lol ....thanx in advance

----------


## tayganesh

ma'am does home state candidates are considered in al india quata for same state of thier elligibility

----------


## tayganesh

do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## shankdude

i am obc category candidate from U.P
gen rank-5762
cat rank-718
can i get CS in NIT Trichy!?

----------


## pavithran

i hav got 161 , air:32074 ,air(category.gen): 24002, state rank :673 , state (category.gen);480
my state is tamil nadu, do i have a chance in trichy in last rounds?

----------


## meenu93

Hey, I am from UP and I got General Cat rank in India 11281... do I stand a chance to get nythng in NIT Trichy??

----------


## Vidyaravi

Hi,
I am from tamil nadu.
My state rank in Aieee B.Arch is 562 and i belong to the general category.
My general category state rank is 281
can i get admission in Nit trichy?[air rank is 9000]

----------


## Surabhi.IIITA

> ma'am i geyt exactly 124 in aieee sc cat
> my rank is 66114 
> cat     1973
> state rank 3963
> st cat    145
> do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,
> and also suggest good nits for ece eee and cse


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] you have a very rare chance of getting any of these branches as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




> Hi,
> I am from tamil nadu.
> My state rank in Aieee B.Arch is 562 and i belong to the general category.
> My general category state rank is 281
> can i get admission in Nit trichy?[air rank is 9000]


[MENTION=115489]Vidyaravi[/MENTION] this is a thread for Btech Admission discussion.

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




> Hey, I am from UP and I got General Cat rank in India 11281... do I stand a chance to get nythng in NIT Trichy??


[MENTION=114528]meenu93[/MENTION] you can get Production engineering and metallurgy by the 5 th round

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




> i hav got 161 , air:32074 ,air(category.gen): 24002, state rank :673 , state (category.gen);480
> my state is tamil nadu, do i have a chance in trichy in last rounds?


[MENTION=33345]pavit[/MENTION]han you can try by your state counseling

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




> i am obc category candidate from U.P
> gen rank-5762
> cat rank-718
> can i get CS in NIT Trichy!?


[MENTION=91569]shankdude[/MENTION] you can get CSE by the 2nd round as per last years cutoff

----------


## Devajani

hello my AIEEE* AIR is 139202.* i am an *ST candidate from Assam*. will i get *admission in mechanical engineering in NIT Silchar?*

----------


## Vikas.Gwa

> hello my AIEEE* AIR is 139202.* i am an *ST candidate from Assam*. will i get *admission in mechanical engineering in NIT Silchar?*


[MENTION=115614]Devajani[/MENTION] I am afraid to say that you can't get NIT Trichy this year as per last years cutoff

----------


## vbalaji65

Hi Niti

My son has got 8400 AIR belonging to Maharashtra. Last year Chem cut off was around this rank. So my son wishes to try for NITT. Whole of India knows Trichy because of NIT. I would be proud if my son gets into this prestigious insti. But as a father I have a few points of concern regarding his health - esp hygiene associted with food and bathrooms at NITT. Pl let me know if these are taken care of.

Regards


V Balaji

----------


## hussain md

hey i'm hussain and i obtained air - 84500 , hs - 2692 . will i get a chance to study in any nit college ?

----------


## nitiarora

> hey i'm hussain and i obtained air - 84500 , hs - 2692 . will i get a chance to study in any nit college ?


[MENTION=116208]hussain md[/MENTION] I believe you have a very rare chance.

----------


## nitiarora

> Hi Niti
> 
> My son has got 8400 AIR belonging to Maharashtra. Last year Chem cut off was around this rank. So my son wishes to try for NITT. Whole of India knows Trichy because of NIT. I would be proud if my son gets into this prestigious insti. But as a father I have a few points of concern regarding his health - esp hygiene associted with food and bathrooms at NITT. Pl let me know if these are taken care of.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> V Balaji


@*vbalaji65* The college maintains a very high quality standards so there is no need to worry on this . :):

----------


## gokul_uf

hi i wrote both aieee and bitsat 
my score in bitsat is 347/450
aieee rank AIR:9463 TN rank:252
i want know if i can get CS in NIT trichy as well as BITS pilani
if so which is better in CS NIT trichy or BITS 
please answer soon!!!!!!!!!!
thanks in advance :-)

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

My obc rank is 3150(gen 17k)...what can i get at nitt....rply asap..realy cnfusd

----------


## crazsant14

hlo nitiarora,my state rank is 1067 (tamil nadu) gen category,,will i be able to get a seat in nit trichy fr any core branches!!??can u pls tell me?

----------


## ananyanethi

hi,
    my aieee A.I.R. is 11977 and i belong to the general category. can i get production engineering in nit, trichy?
what else can i get in nit warangal, nit trichy and nit surathkal?

----------


## nitiarora

> hi i wrote both aieee and bitsat 
> my score in bitsat is 347/450
> aieee rank AIR:9463 TN rank:252
> i want know if i can get CS in NIT trichy as well as BITS pilani
> if so which is better in CS NIT trichy or BITS 
> please answer soon!!!!!!!!!!
> thanks in advance :-)


[MENTION=116371]gokul_uf[/MENTION] I believe you should get CS by the 2nd round of counseling as per last years cutoff.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




> My obc rank is 3150(gen 17k)...what can i get at nitt....rply asap..realy cnfusd


[MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] Yes I Believe you can get most of the NITs by the 2nd Round of counseling.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




> hlo nitiarora,my state rank is 1067 (tamil nadu) gen category,,will i be able to get a seat in nit trichy fr any core branches!!??can u pls tell me?


@*crazsant14* I believe you have a fair chance.

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




> hi,
>     my aieee A.I.R. is 11977 and i belong to the general category. can i get production engineering in nit, trichy?
> what else can i get in nit warangal, nit trichy and nit surathkal?


@anayanethi I believe you should get in NIT Trichy by the 4th round

 NIT Warangal and NIT Suratkal do not have PE branch 

so all the best.... :):

----------


## crazsant14

@nitiarora   ..can u pls explain how the admission is done thru state ranking?? m really confused ma'am.help is much appreciated.....can can u pls tell in which round i could possiblt get a core branch thorugh state rank of 1067

----------


## Vikrant Raj

niti, please reply its urgent,my aieee 2012 air is 748,so i expect to get cse at nit trichy,but i want to know something more :(think): .my questions are
1.are there lan connection in hostels in trichy and are the students allowed to use it in there laptops,tell me niti how do u access internet from there?
2.do students at nitt prepare for gre,gmat or cat examinations,if yes then how,are there good coachings for these preparations there,where are they located(inside or outside the campus)?
3.what is the condition of the hostels and how much students reside in a single room in a hostel,explain in detail as i heard that there are 4 in one room in 1st year and 2 in subsequent years?
4.is there a instructor present in the gymnasium,what is the condition of the gym?
5.do u face difficulty regarding availability of north indian foods in mess,i have heard that they use coconut oil in all dishes,even in north indian dishes?
6.do u face difficulty in interacting with south indian teachers as they don't tend to know hindi and is their language understandable in the class,are the teachers cooperative or imposing in nature?
7.as i wear specs so are there specs shops in the shopping centre within the campus?
8.which is the best way to go to nitt from delhi give details about the trains and their timings?
SORRY FOR SUCH A LONG LIST OF QUESTIONS,I HAVE TO ASK THESE BCOZ NO ONE FROM MY FAMILY HAS EVER BEEN TO THE SOUTH AND SO I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT.I WILL BE GRATEFUL IF U REPLY ME SERIOUSLY AND AS SOON AS POSSIBLE,PLEASE GATHER INFORMATION FROM UR FRIENDS,IF U NEED IT FOR REPLYING.
thanks in advance(applicable only if u give satisfactory replies for my questions :(grin): )

----------


## ananyanethi

thanks nitiarora!!
production engineering in nitt is better or chemical at vnit??

----------


## scgupta94

hey i am sidhant n i live in delhi my air rank is 3525 n delhi rank is 432 i wud lyk to persue mechanical in nit trichy bt i m nt able to get ny online admission form for nit trichy.if sm1 here is in nit trichy plkz post ur cell no.here so i can call u if u can call my cell no.is 9582244508.its very very urgent....reply asap

----------


## scgupta94

plz reply asap r admission to nit trichy,warangal,suratkal still open?/?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/

----------


## nitiarora

> thanks nitiarora!!
> production engineering in nitt is better or chemical at vnit??


[MENTION=116780]ananyanethi[/MENTION] you should always go for core branches.

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




> plz reply asap r admission to nit trichy,warangal,suratkal still open?/?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


[MENTION=117540]scgupta94[/MENTION] yes they are

----------


## crazsant14

reply to my post pls! asap ! pls! :=:

----------


## nitiarora

> @nitiarora   ..can u pls explain how the admission is done thru state ranking?? m really confused ma'am.help is much appreciated.....can can u pls tell in which round i could possiblt get a core branch thorugh state rank of 1067


[MENTION=116500]crazsant14[/MENTION] you cannot get CS or EC but there are chances of u getting Mechanical or Civil like branches

----------


## kiruba3

hei please reply to my question i am from T.N and i got 6037as my state rank and 2548 as my state category rank my category is obc can i get a chemical, production engineering in NIT trichy under home state quota

----------


## nitiarora

> hei please reply to my question i am from T.N and i got 6037as my state rank and 2548 as my state category rank my category is obc can i get a chemical, production engineering in NIT trichy under home state quota


[MENTION=117785]kiruba3[/MENTION] easily in the first round itself as per last years cutoff

----------


## veliclaptore

> hey i am sidhant n i live in delhi my air rank is 3525 n delhi rank is 432 i wud lyk to persue mechanical in nit trichy bt i m nt able to get ny online admission form for nit trichy.if sm1 here is in nit trichy plkz post ur cell no.here so i can call u if u can call my cell no.is 9582244508.its very very urgent....reply asap


dude dont worry. Admission to NITs are done through the ccb counselling. You can get all the information on the website ccb.nic.in  . the registration for the ccb counselling STARTS on 16th june and ends on 29th.

----------


## Vikrant Raj

[MENTION=9199]niti[/MENTION] please reply to my queries,i urgently need it.

----------


## Vikrant Raj

> niti, please reply its urgent,my aieee 2012 air is 748,so i expect to get cse at nit trichy,but i want to know something more.my questions are
> 1.are there lan connection in hostels in trichy and are the students allowed to use it in there laptops,tell me niti how do u access internet from there?
> 2.do students at nitt prepare for gre,gmat or cat examinations,if yes then how,are there good coachings for these preparations there,where are they located(inside or outside the campus)?
> 3.what is the condition of the hostels and how much students reside in a single room in a hostel,explain in detail as i heard that there are 4 in one room in 1st year and 2 in subsequent years?
> 4.is there a instructor present in the gymnasium,what is the condition of the gym?
> 5.do u face difficulty regarding availability of north indian foods in mess,i have heard that they use coconut oil in all dishes,even in north indian dishes?
> 6.do u face difficulty in interacting with south indian teachers as they don't tend to know hindi and is their language understandable in the class,are the teachers cooperative or imposing in nature?
> 7.as i wear specs so are there specs shops in the shopping centre within the campus?
> 8.which is the best way to go to nitt from delhi give details about the trains and their timings?
> ...


niti,please reply i urgently need it.please,please

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

please reply me niti.

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------

please reply niti,please,please.

----------


## asimmd

My AIR's 23593  :P: . Have I got ANY chances at all of getting ANY branch at NIT Trichy? I know I effed up my AIEEE pretty bad but I was still kinda hoping...

----------


## kiruba3

truely oh thanks a lot i was in distress as my air is over 2 lac

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------

can i get any other branches in nit trichy my state category rank is 2543 my category is obc
 please urgent reply needed

----------


## Vikrant Raj

> niti, please reply its urgent,my aieee 2012 air is 748,so i expect to get cse at nit trichy,but i want to know something more.my questions are
> 1.are there lan connection in hostels in trichy and are the students allowed to use it in there laptops,tell me niti how do u access internet from there?
> 2.do students at nitt prepare for gre,gmat or cat examinations,if yes then how,are there good coachings for these preparations there,where are they located(inside or outside the campus)?
> 3.what is the condition of the hostels and how much students reside in a single room in a hostel,explain in detail as i heard that there are 4 in one room in 1st year and 2 in subsequent years?
> 4.is there a instructor present in the gymnasium,what is the condition of the gym?
> 5.do u face difficulty regarding availability of north indian foods in mess,i have heard that they use coconut oil in all dishes,even in north indian dishes?
> 6.do u face difficulty in interacting with south indian teachers as they don't tend to know hindi and is their language understandable in the class,are the teachers cooperative or imposing in nature?
> 7.as i wear specs so are there specs shops in the shopping centre within the campus?
> 8.which is the best way to go to nitt from delhi give details about the trains and their timings?
> ...


[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION],please reply me.

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------

please,please please please reply me niti.

----------


## kiruba3

what are the last year cut off??

----------


## nitiarora

> what are the last year cut off??


For any queries related to the such details as fee, cutoffs etc please refer http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...hes-Discussion

----------


## Vikrant Raj

please,reply to my queries,niti. :(:

----------


## mutadike7

I am muthu. i got 21 marks in aieee. i belong to SC category. Can i get chemical engineering in NIT-Trichy?

----------


## guitardevesh

Hey i got AIR 2534 rank overall in general category, my interest lies in CSE > Electrical = Electronics > Mechanical...which would b d best college out of Trichy, Warangal, Surathkal?? or if any other?.. accordint to the respective subjects??..plz reply soon..thanx

----------


## nitiarora

> I am muthu. i got 21 marks in aieee. i belong to SC category. Can i get chemical engineering in NIT-Trichy?


[MENTION=119243]mutadike7[/MENTION] I dont think so as per last years cutoff

----------


## majid13

my general rank is 45253
AIR ST Category rank 215
state general rank 91
state ST category rank 01.can I get mechanical in 1st round..If  not then which branch can I get in 1st round

----------


## chakma

hi this is jia chakma here,
my state rank (tamil nadu) for BE/BTech in ST category is 25.
Is there a chance for me to get admission at NIT trichy? 
If yes, which are the possible branches i can get?

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

hi this is jia chakma here,
my state rank (tamil nadu) for BE/BTech in ST category is 25.
Is there a chance for me to get admission at NIT trichy? 
If yes, which are the possible branches i can get?

----------


## nitiarora

> my general rank is 45253
> AIR ST Category rank 215
> state general rank 91
> state ST category rank 01.can I get mechanical in 1st round..If  not then which branch can I get in 1st round


[MENTION=114483]majid13[/MENTION] I believe you have a fair chance

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




> hi this is jia chakma here,
> my state rank (tamil nadu) for BE/BTech in ST category is 25.
> Is there a chance for me to get admission at NIT trichy? 
> If yes, which are the possible branches i can get?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------
> 
> hi this is jia chakma here,
> my state rank (tamil nadu) for BE/BTech in ST category is 25.
> ...


[MENTION=117630]chakma[/MENTION] wat is ur HS

----------


## chakma

hi this is jia chakma here,
my aieee state rank (tamil nadu) for BE/BTech in ST category is 25.
Is there a chance for me to get admission at NIT trichy? 
If yes, which are the possible branches i can get?


my aieee score details are as follows...


* B.E./B.Tech* 
* B.Arch* 

*All India Rank*



*Overall*
 370158 
  32539 

*Category*
   7425 
    928 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
   8423 
   1333 

*Category*
     25 
     10

----------


## ananyanethi

which is better- metallurgy at NITT or metallurgy at NITW??

----------


## nitiarora

> which is better- metallurgy at NITT or metallurgy at NITW??


[MENTION=54366]ananyaa[/MENTION]nethi Metallurgy at NIT Warangal is better.

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




> i didnot get what you meant by HS???
> 
> my aieee score details are as follows...
> 
> 
> * B.E./B.Tech* 
> * B.Arch* 
> 
> *All India Rank*
> ...


HS Means home state.

----------


## chakma

hi this is jia chakma here,
my aieee state rank (tamil nadu) for BE/BTech in ST category is 25.
Is there a chance for me to get admission at NIT trichy? 
If yes, which are the possible branches i can get?


my aieee score details are as follows...


* B.E./B.Tech* 
* B.Arch* 

*All India Rank*



*Overall*
 370158 
  32539 

*Category*
   7425 
    928 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
   8423 
   1333 

*Category*
     25 
     10

----------


## nitiarora

> hi this is jia chakma here,
> my aieee state rank (tamil nadu) for BE/BTech in ST category is 25.
> Is there a chance for me to get admission at NIT trichy? 
> If yes, which are the possible branches i can get?
> 
> 
> 
> my aieee score details are as follows...
> 
> ...


[MENTION=117630]chakma[/MENTION] you have a very fair chance of getting any branch under category quota in the first round itself

----------


## Onk24

my general category rank is 10693, i think i can get production engg in the last rounds, how are its placements?

----------


## nitiarora

> my general category rank is 10693, i think i can get production engg in the last rounds, how are its placements?


[MENTION=93932]Onk24[/MENTION] all ur Placement related queries can be sorted out from http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...hes-Discussion

----------


## guitardevesh

> Hey i got AIR 2534 rank overall in general category, my interest lies in CSE > Electrical = Electronics > Mechanical...which would b d best college out of Trichy, Warangal, Surathkal?? or if any other?.. accordint to the respective subjects??..plz reply soon..thanx


plz some1 reply soon

----------


## Rohit21122012

got 1500 rank in aieee 
confused among nit trichy, nit warangal,nit surathkal, "mnit allahabad".
and suggest the best stream in one of these.
I have no specific interest
-do consider I am a North Indian-

----------


## nitiarora

> got 1500 rank in aieee 
> confused among nit trichy, nit warangal,nit surathkal, "mnit allahabad".
> and suggest the best stream in one of these.
> I have no specific interest
> -do consider I am a North Indian-


@*Rohit21122012* I believe you should go for NSIT First then MNIT Allahabad, DTU, NIT Trichy, NIT Warangal, NIT Suratkal

and the best branch would offcourse be CSE

----------


## macbpj

Hi,
   Can anyone please let me know whether I can get into NIT trich with a state rank :389 and category rank :286. I belong to Tamil Nadu state and General category.

Thanks
Mac

----------


## Radhaj

My daughter has an aieee air of 35179 and category rank of 26865. Home State rank (Tamil Nadu) 743 and category rank 528 (General merit). Is there any chance to get any course in NIT Trichy?

----------


## nitiarora

> My daughter has an aieee air of 35179 and category rank of 26865. Home State rank (Tamil Nadu) 743 and category rank 528 (General merit). Is there any chance to get any course in NIT Trichy?


[MENTION=121835]Radhaj[/MENTION] I believe you should try by her state rank

----------


## macbpj

Niti,
Can you please let me know whether I can get into NIT trichy with a state rank :389 and category rank :286. My AIR is 15342. I belong to Tamil Nadu state and General category.

Thanks
Mac


Read more: NIT Trichy 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion - Page 11 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1yPSvsYNw

----------


## nitiarora

> Niti,
> Can you please let me know whether I can get into NIT trichy with a state rank :389 and category rank :286. My AIR is 15342. I belong to Tamil Nadu state and General category.
> 
> Thanks
> Mac
> 
> 
> Read more: NIT Trichy 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion - Page 11 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1yPSvsYNw


[MENTION=121333]macbpj[/MENTION] you have a fair chance

----------


## ananyanethi

what do u think is better- production engg at NITT or any decent branch in NIT calicut/ NIT Nagpur?

----------


## macbpj

> @macbpj you have a fair chance


Thanks Niti. Could you please let me know what all departments I cant get with my state rank?

----------


## nitiarora

> Thanks Niti. Could you please let me know what all departments I cant get with my state rank?


[MENTION=121333]macbpj[/MENTION] I believe you should be able to get any branch of your choice.

----------


## mutadike7

Sir i got 702110 AIR overall and 57154 AIR category. Can i get seat in NIT?

----------


## nitiarora

> Sir i got 702110 AIR overall and 57154 AIR category. Can i get seat in NIT?


wat is ur category and ur homestate?

----------


## mutadike7

My category is SC and homestate is Pondicherry.

----------


## nitiarora

> My category is SC and homestate is Pondicherry.


[MENTION=119243]mutadike7[/MENTION] not at NIT Trichy Dude.

----------


## gameh

Please help

My AIEEE rank : 84k
category : SC
all india category : 2850

Home state rank : 1530
Home state category : 40

Can I get CSE/ECE/EEE at NiT Trichy
My home state is TAMILNADU.

----------


## gameh

Someone please reply.

----------


## nitiarora

> Please help
> 
> My AIEEE rank : 84k
> category : SC
> all india category : 2850
> 
> Home state rank : 1530
> Home state category : 40
> 
> ...


@*gameh*  you can get any branch in the first round itself

----------


## gameh

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION] Thanks for replying. One more thing.
 I chose subjects in the following order :
1.NITT CSE
2.NITT ECE
3.NITT EEE
4.NITT ME

But the number of seats in above equals 26(6+7+6+7). Do I stand a chance in the first round?

----------


## nitiarora

> @nitiarora   Thanks for replying. One more thing.
>  I chose subjects in the following order :
> 1.NITT CSE
> 2.NITT ECE
> 3.NITT EEE
> 4.NITT ME
> 
> But the number of seats in above equals 26(6+7+6+7). Do I stand a chance in the first round?


[MENTION=123581]gameh[/MENTION] I believe yes

----------


## gameh

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION] THANKS.

----------


## skyblaster

is cs at nit allahabad better than cs at nit trichy? also how does iiit hyderabad stand in comparison to nit trichy?

----------


## nitiarora

> is cs at nit allahabad better than cs at nit trichy? also how does iiit hyderabad stand in comparison to nit trichy?


 NIT 
[MENTION=125406]skyblaster[/MENTION] I believe CS at NIT Allahabad > CS at NIT Trichy> CS at IIIT Hyderabad

----------


## gameh

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION]
I didnt get any seat in the first round based on my choices as I had already mentioned.
The last person to get a seat in CSE was some 79k ranker and I am at 84k. Can I get a seat in CSE in the second round. Please guide me.

----------


## nitiarora

> @nitiarora 
> I didnt get any seat in the first round based on my choices as I had already mentioned.
> The last person to get a seat in CSE was some 79k ranker and I am at 84k. Can I get a seat in CSE in the second round. Please guide me.


[MENTION=123581]gameh[/MENTION] see it seems that this time the stats gonna be full of surprises but for you my hopes are still high

and yes

try filling for some NITs of ur choice as your last choices it will give u flexibility 


any ways all the best

 :):

----------


## tayganesh

i get ece in svnit do i confirmed admission or wait for vnit  pls tell me which is better for ece branch

----------


## Gov67

[MENTION=42918]nitiarora[/MENTION]

My daughter's Tamil Nadu state SC category rank is 120.  There are only a total of 56 seats for TN SC candidates in NIT Trichy.  Can she get NIT Trichy? If so, in which round? No allotment for her so far till 2nd round announced today. 
I was hoping a seat because last year data shows fast movement of seats between different rounds. But this year there is hardly any movement between round 1 & 2.  Will there be a chance for her?  I am a bit nervous now. Pls help by replying. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Gov67

Can I not get any answer?

----------


## colzalis

what are my chances of getting civil in nit trichy with an AIR of 20000.....?

----------


## 122112sachin

how much marks dhoul i gain andn what should be my rank to take mach or civil in tirchy........... i belongs to st category........... what should be the rank for st candidate

----------


## Bioengineer

What is your home state ?

----------


## 122112sachin

what rank or how much marks i will have to score in jee main exam to qualify for nit....... and i belong to st category please reply soon it's very urgent

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

i m st candidate fro uttrakhand

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




> What is your home state ?


"st category uttrakhand how much marks dhoul i gain andn what should be my rank to take mach or  civil in tirchy........... i belongs to st category........... what  should be the rank for st candidate"

----------


## arnavdon

hi i have got 202 marks in jee mains 2013 . can u tell me which collages i can get in all over india expected board percentage 88% . i m interested in cse , ece,  civil ,IT,electrical , mech,

----------


## gireedhaar

May i know the respected state ranks of the same...

I scored 191 in JEE MAINS 2013 and 94% in CBSE Board..any chances of getting EEE, Mech or Instrumentation & Ctl course in NIT Trichy....

What are the Core Company Job opportuntities in Production Engg, Metallurgy & Materials, Instrumentn. Engg in NIT Trichy..

----------

